# Then and Now (pictures of your dogs)



## Rahrah

Saw this on another doggie forum and thought it would be especially cool seeing how all of our GSD's grow up. I don't have much in the way to contribute seeing as Fenrir is only 17 weeks old, but anyway here she is at 7 weeks (breeders photo) and now-


----------



## juliejujubean

i can't believe how big my girl has gotten!!!
also the guy in the photo is my boyfriend, not me... just clarifying that


----------



## GSDGunner

I know I posted this one recently, but it's such a great now/then picture.










16 weeks:









Now!


----------



## juliejujubean

GSDGunner said:


> I know I posted this one recently, but it's such a great now/then picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now!


Its amazing how much he has lightened!!!


----------



## Rahrah

Great photos- keep em comin'


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

Why not get yourself a website and post all your pictures??

http://3toestony.shutterfly.com/


----------



## tami97




----------



## 4TheDawgies




----------



## Discoetheque

Then: 









And now:


----------



## Whiskey Six

My little boy, Krieg. He is now 9 1/2 months old and growing up so fast.


----------



## Konotashi

Then:









Now:









You can see how much he's grown by looking at the tag on his neck.... LOL

Just realized how few recent pictures I have of him.... Need to start slowing down on the videos and take more pics. lol


----------



## x0emiroxy0x

Just so you know, I hated poms until I saw yours because I have NEVER met one that is trained in the slightest bit....because of you I actually would like one.


----------



## cindy_s

Ruger 

then









now











Cues

then









now


----------



## qbchottu

Whisk before:

















Whisk now at 11 months:

















Puddi then (First day I met her at the animal shelter):









Puddi now at about a year old:









Unfortunately I don't have Wiva baby pictures so here's her now at 8 months old:









This is a great idea for a thread. I've really enjoyed looking at everyone's photos!


----------



## Josie/Zeus

Koda @ 5 months









Last month (I think this was last month)









Last week- My camera is dead, these were taken from my phone, quality sux.


----------



## Shaina




----------



## Stella's Mom

Stella the day I brought her home at just under 5 weeks old








A few weeks later


















and just a few hours ago


----------



## Twyla

Wow, he has so changed!!

Woolf at 23 weeks








Woolf's 1st snow playing with Shadow, our lab








Woolf at 13 months


----------



## ksotto333

The first one is with her brother the day we picked her up...the 2nd is 5 months..She'll be 6 months tomorrow..the next picture is this morning..and the last is at 5 months..​


----------



## Pattycakes

Uschi at 8 weeks when I brought her home...





































6 months old



















And her now...


----------



## Wolfiesmom

Wolfie at 12 weeks and Wolfie now. He will be 2 on the 20th of this month.


----------



## PaddyD

Abby at 12 weeks and now at 2+


----------



## Andaka




----------



## x0emiroxy0x

He looks so completely different in a year and a month!


----------



## Two

I love all of these pictures !


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Masi at around 3-4 weeks?









and now


----------



## Stella's Mom

JakodaCD OA said:


> Masi at around 3-4 weeks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now



German Shepherd puppies are just so adorable I can't stand it. :wub:


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I know she was such a cute little bundle,,can't pick her up like I used to


----------



## cowgirlup_22

Kenai: Then



















Now:



















Kiva: Then




























Now:Almost 10 months old


----------



## prophecy

Mischa
13weeks








26 months









Rosie
9 weeks








1yr









Bella
7.5 weeks









2yrs










Munchie
6 weeks








6 months









Fenyx
2 weeks








7months









Beep I can't seem to find digital puppy pics of her,only a litter pic.....and MANY adult images.I didn't have a digital camera when we got her.....
Litter pic








Adult


----------



## prophecy

try that again 

beep adult


----------



## Rahrah

Some awesome transformations here!


----------



## cta

chobahn at 9 weeks, beginning of last summer, last winter, last night


----------



## chelle

About 14? weeks:










Now:










Yup, the baby is growing up!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Not sure how old Keefer is here, we got him at 9 weeks old and this was when he was still at the breeder's house










This one I know is him at 6 weeks old










Picking him up at the airport










And the handsome boy now, he's 6 years old



















Baby puppy Halo at 7 weeks old










9 weeks old, still at the breeder's house










First night home, 10 weeks old










About 6 months ago










Halo now, at 3 years old


----------



## Whiteshepherds

Annie
About 16 weeks









2.5 years old (about)









All grown up. Taken this fall, she was 4 in October.


----------



## MrsDraper

What website does everyone use to upload their pics? I want to upload pics of my Motard but I can't figure out how.


----------



## Whiteshepherds

MrsDraper said:


> What website does everyone use to upload their pics? I want to upload pics of my Motard but I can't figure out how.


I use Photobucket.


----------



## qbchottu

Try imgur: the simple image sharer
It's free, easy and you don't need an account.


----------



## MrsDraper

Motard at 8 weeks








Last month on his first road trip at 4 months







Motard now at 5 1/2 months


----------



## prophecy

Whiteshepherds said:


> I use Photobucket.


Same here.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x

If you want to randomly upload image and video without having an account, use tinypic.com

However, once you post it here, if you lost the thread or the thread got deleted you would have to upload the picture again unless you memorized the link. There is no "album" that all your pics get stored in.


----------



## iBaman

I can't find any good pics of his face, but here's him at 15 weeks:







(car ride home)










And Now (6 months):


















(just to show crate difference...he's almost too big for his crate that was meant for an adult german shepherd =/)


----------



## Alexandria610

Then (October 2010 - 4.5 months)










Now (December 2011 - 1.5 years)


----------



## HeyJude

Then, a few weeks after we got him.









and about a month ago.


----------



## YumaSheps

Cujo at 3 months








He was about 1 1/2 years old in this pic and he is 2 now.









Maximus at 3 months









At a year old..


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Zira over the last 8 months. :wub:

3.5 months. Right after we rescued her.

















Few weeks later, 4 months

























5-6 months 

























8-10 months


































And... Now at almost a year











































She's grown so much! Went from cute little puppy, to awkward teen, to now becoming a beautiful adult GSD! 

It's cool to look through these... the changes are so drastic, yet you never notice them when they are right in front of you! You don't actually see them change until you look back! Love this thread! More people need to start adding theirs!!

(Btw, sorry for the horrible quality on most of the pictures... they are from my phone. Camera died last year. The good ones were taken by Lauren, Alexandria61... she takes the best pictures of Zira!)


----------



## HeyJude

TrickyShepherd, love this photo. And it is amazing how fast they grow.
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y158/Countrygirl24/Zira/Zira-12-02-111.jpg


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

Awwww isn't he just too cute for words?!?!?


----------



## Rahrah

I love seeing all of these. It's really amazing how much they can change!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

Here goes..

Moses























Gilda

















Layla

















Sigourney








I'm a terrible mom, I don't have any recent inividual pics of Sig who is now 16mo, this is way back at 5 months









and last but not least baby Gabe
















9 months









I can't figure out how to put these side by side, would be much easier to view/compare. If anyone knows please clue me in!


----------



## LARHAGE

Your dogs are gorgeous!!


----------



## Dainerra

March 2011

Dec 2011


----------



## Josie/Zeus

Carla, I don't know how you do it, your pack is gorgeous!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

Thanks! I am a little partial to them!


----------



## TrickyShepherd

HeyJude said:


> TrickyShepherd, love this photo. And it is amazing how fast they grow.
> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y158/Countrygirl24/Zira/Zira-12-02-111.jpg



Thank you!! I love that one too! My favorite! And it is crazy how fast they go from cute little puppy, to demon dog, to grown mature GSDs!! It's like you can blink and something else is different!


----------



## Stella's Mom

The day I brought her home








IMG]http://www.germanshepherds


----------



## damaya

Icon over the last 11 months.



>





>





>





>


----------



## Zorra's parents

4mo-6mo


----------



## OriginalWacky

Well, Koshka is only 14 weeks, so there isn't a ton of difference yet, but the day we got him he was this big:


And just a couple days ago he looked like this:


Krissie was an adorable pup when she came to us:


She is still pretty adorable, and I like to call her a permanent puppy (since she's not very big). She isn't as fat as this picture makes her look:


----------



## Laney

*Rivers: 2 months -> 7 months*

Here is a picture of my mom's dog (boston terrier) Andy, and Rivers. Andy is 5 years old and not growing anymore so these pictures really show how much Rivers has grown in 5 months!


----------



## Shaina




----------



## 4score

Walter 









8 weeks









10 weeks









12.5 weeks









14.5 weeks









16 weeks


----------

